# Damn Sparky



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Filling drains for top out test and had a leak, feel at the fitting above and was dry. Found water coming from electrical tape on pipe.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pulled off tape and found the leak


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Haha
It would have been cheaper and easier to let you know when it happened.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## mozz (Jun 29, 2016)

Haha. What a ****wit!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

So-you gonna glue 1/2 a repair coupling on it or what?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> So-you gonna glue 1/2 a repair coupling on it or what?


Nah, slice through it and put full coupling in.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

In May, we did the underground for a restaurant TI. Came back after the framing was up. 
Damage report: 3 floor sinks damaged enough to need replacing, two vent risers broken, one copper trap primer line crushed. And.... no one has a clue how any of this happened. 
I'm not sure what is more irritating, the damage or the cluelessness of the GC's foreman.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

New construction stresses me out.
Trade damage is some of the most annoying parts of our construction trade.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah, I have seen and been in some trade battles on new construction, it can get ugly..and its up to the GC to resolve the issues or pay the price,,


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Debo22 said:


> Nah, slice through it and put full coupling in.


Only cuz it's on a permit


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> Only cuz it's on a permit


I've never tried the 1/2 coupling trick, does it work?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep-more like 2/3 coupling


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

All the electricians said I would never drill a pipe and put electrical tape on it, oh well, 5 minute repair. Thousands of wires in the place. Here's a pic of some of the "smart home" wiring.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like the 30 amps breaker used the same tape


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That's a lot of panel boxes for a house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> That's a lot of panel boxes for a house
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are just the panels to allow you to control everything in the house with iPhone/iPad. Main breaker panel outside, large sub in downstairs walk in pantry and another large sub in upstairs laundry room. Miles of wire in this house.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I've had sparkies that are part of my company do the same thing. Except mine was in the attic of a second story. They were laughing at me leak detecting on the basement and first floor. Then the one showed me laughing.





I may have freaked out and beat the living **** out of his three gang box


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Debo22 said:


> Those are just the panels to allow you to control everything in the house with iPhone/iPad. Main breaker panel outside, large sub in downstairs walk in pantry and another large sub in upstairs laundry room. Miles of wire in this house.




Gotcha, doesn't sound so "smart"to spend all that money to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

years back on an attached condo project the A/C contractor would just sawsall both the plumbing and electric lines between studs to run his ducts and never told anyone...turned into a real $hit show and battle...im sure the A/C guy is still wondering why all his units leaked freon and had missing parts...and GC got alot of extra bills to fix pipe and electric lines...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Any smart Plumbing going in?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

GREENPLUM said:


> Any smart Plumbing going in?


No smart plumbing, but I would've been a smart plumber if I walked away. This is the biggest build I've taken on.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Gotcha, doesn't sound so "smart"to spend all that money to me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing but trouble and junk that will be outdated in 3yrs,more money than sense


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> years back on an attached condo project the A/C contractor would just sawsall both the plumbing and electric lines between studs to run his ducts and never told anyone...turned into a real $hit show and battle...im sure the A/C guy is still wondering why all his units leaked freon and had missing parts...and GC got alot of extra bills to fix pipe and electric lines...


Payback is fun. I've got some great stories along that line.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Should've been a sparky, should've learned to wire and whine.


----------

